# woodturning our christmas tree!



## DutchShedWoodshop (Mar 15, 2018)

hi all,

i decided to try to turn our christmas tree instead of throwing it away. this was a huge learning project. I made a new handle from it for one of my lathe chisels. hopefully it will last long!


----------



## MatthewFisher (Jan 29, 2021)

Wow looks great,I'll need to try it too.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Will the green wood stay straight and not crack as the wood dries?


----------

